# Deer hunting or Duck hunting



## blacklabbella (Oct 14, 2006)

Does it make a difference if I duck hunt on my ponds at my parents cabin in central MN? Does going out and shooting a couple of ducks on the weekend effect the future deer hunting? The closest pond that we hunt on is about 150 yards from the nearest bow hunting stand. How much will this effect my future deer hunting?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Last year on some land we hunt there was lots of activity. The farmer on the adjacent land was doing alot of work, the out of state boys found some good duck hunting in that area, and we hunted phesents a few times down there. Though the birds moved around a bit and stoped useing the one lake, the deer seamed not to be affected as much. This year its all posted up (my grandfathers land) so not much activity and hopefully people driving all over the land will come to and end. If you are much concern about it, stop shooting 1-2 weeks before the deer season starts, this will give the animals time to move in and calm down.


----------



## blacklabbella (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Invector....


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Yup.


----------



## GOLFWACKER (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe the more ducks you shoot out their the better the deer hunting will be. So give your buddy a call "after ripley" and shoot the #@## out of them. :sniper:

:beer:


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 27, 2006)

Where are u located in central minnesota?


----------

